# Celexa for anxiety?



## Mitch (Mar 7, 2003)

Hello,I've been taken Celexa for nearly 4 weeks now (first 2 weeks at 10mg and 2nd two at 20mg). What I want to know is, when people say they have been helped with their anxiety, do they mean that it takes away all the panic regarding not making it to a bathroom etc. The thing is I feel happier on this medication and have noticed that I don't actually panic as much in a panicky situation but it doesn't stop any of the anticipatory anxiety and all the what ifs going around in my head, therefore my stomach still gets worked up and I still feel I need to go when I'm in my phobic situations (the car if it's not near a toilet stop)etc. I tried SSRI's hoping that it would get rid of this altogether but I think I am hoping for a miracle! I have tried CBT and found it really good. I can actually talk myself out of a panic attack but can't talk myself out of not wanting to go because I still have some doubt that the worst possible thing could happen (an accident). Has anybody overcome this mental block without the help of medication? If so I would be really grateful for the advice. Actually any advice would be really appreciated. No one really knows unless they have been through it themselves, as we all know here.Thanks again,Mitch.


----------



## crosseyedkitty77 (Mar 20, 2003)

celexa can be difficult to get used to in the tummy dept. it will eventually help with the anxiety but the way i understand it is that it also is an anti-depressant and those tend to make me more anxious. my doc told me to continue taking my anti-anxiety (i'm on a low dose of atavan) for a while till my body adjusted. do you have ibs as well? just wondering cuz i have both







lolpenny


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

Medication is best managed by your healthcare providers. My experience with Celexa was that it aggravated certain aspects of my IBS. But at the time, I needed to take it for other reasons.I am now antidepressant free and feeling quite well. I attribute much of that improvement to self-hypnotherapy and CBT.Evie


----------

